# Definizione di gentoo su wikipedia

## FonderiaDigitale

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> installazione poco user-friendly

 

qualcuno se la sente di provvedere?

----------

## Nemesix2001

beh...sarebbe stato più preciso poco adatta ad un utente inesperto come contro e ottima documentazione ottima flessibilità come pro.... però non si può dire che abbia detto una cosa non vera.... è andato di fretta ma non gli si può dar torto di solito si intende 

priva di tool grafici  --> poco user-friendly

poi si può discutere se ed eventualmente quanto sia vero però ci può stare.

Ciauz!

----------

## Nemesix2001

beh dalla loro definizione di user-friendly direi che effetivamente l'installazione di gentoo è user-friendly.... però è tutto mooolto soggettivo  :Smile: 

Ciauz

----------

## X-Drum

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo
> 
>  *Quote:*   installazione poco user-friendly 
> 
> 

 

non ho parole! ma chi ha inserito quell'entry in wikipedia?

-_-"

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si puo' e si DEVE modificare.. chi se la sente di argomentare in modo tale che sia comprensibile anche a chi e' a digiuno di linux?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Suvvia ragazzi... non mi venite a dire che l'installazione di gentoo è user-friendly...

Consigliereste ad un totale inesperto di informatica l'installazione di una gentoo? a malapena consiglierei una mandrake... figuriamoci una gentoo

gentoo non è affatto user-friendly secondo il significato comunemente associato a tale aggettivo (ovvero "a prova di utonto"), il che può non essere un difetto peraltro....

----------

## X-Drum

nn la voglio spacciare x user-friendly.

Il fatto è che vedere Gentoo direttamente associata al 

concetto "installazione poco user-friendly" mi fa girare i c******i e nn poco,

come se questa fosse la sua unica peculiarità....o l'unica ragione per cui valga la pena di citarla dentro wikipedia...o qualsiasi altra cosa

----------

## Cazzantonio

probabilmente chi ha scritto tale descrizione sapeva di gentoo solo che si compila dai sorgenti e che non è tanto semplice da installare.... non ha scritto niente di sbagliato, diciamo che ha scritto semplicemente parecchio poco

----------

## X-Drum

sei troppo buono uomo!....   :Wink: 

io esigo giustizia

----------

## otaku

ma un installazione user friendly non è mica:

Avanti >

Accetto

Avanti >

Ok

Si

Avanti >

Applica

Configurazione automatica

Ok

Ok

Fine

Riavvia

se vi impressiona quell'articolino sulla wikipedia dovreste farvi un giro nella sezione linux del forum di hacker journal hehehehe  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Suvvia ragazzi... non mi venite a dire che l'installazione di gentoo è user-friendly...

 Non sconfiniamo nell'esagerazione, ma con una guida come quelle a nostra disposizione ci si riesce tranquillamente e CAPENDO cosa si sta facendo.(Se ci sono riuscito io!) *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Consigliereste ad un totale inesperto di informatica l'installazione di una gentoo? a malapena consiglierei una mandrake... figuriamoci una gentoo

 Ok scusa il termine ma mi pare un'idiozia =) Mandrakkia è comoda solo per 2 motivi

A) La sbatti dentro qualsiasi cosa

B) Se proprio non hai voglia di configurare niente lasci fare a lei in fretta e male *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo non è affatto user-friendly secondo il significato comunemente associato a tale aggettivo (ovvero "a prova di utonto"), il che può non essere un difetto peraltro....

 No user friendly è un significato TROPPO ampio per descriverlo come "a prova di utonto" user friendly è la capacità di un sistema di essere compreso da chi non è esperto, questo non significa per forza chi ne è a digiuno...

Ti faccio un esempio ti userfriendly non friendly... hai mai usato xnmap? Io non riesco a usarloc ome anche ettercap -G perchè trovo come molti altri + comodo e intuitiva la shell. eppure la shell non è definita user friendly. Fatto strano, moltissimi nuovissimi arrivati trovano U-F cp e non il clicca e trascina. E' solo una mentalità di approccio l'user friendly si può definire come criptico e non criptico. Gento non è criptica, il codice sorgente del modulo del kernel stv680 è criptico, un emerge system NO.

imho

P.S.

Non prenderla come una "ramanzina" o un insulto. Trovo semplicemente il tuo punto di vista errato =)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Suvvia ragazzi... non mi venite a dire che l'installazione di gentoo è user-friendly...
> 
> Consigliereste ad un totale inesperto di informatica l'installazione di una gentoo? a malapena consiglierei una mandrake... figuriamoci una gentoo
> 
> gentoo non è affatto user-friendly secondo il significato comunemente associato a tale aggettivo (ovvero "a prova di utonto"), il che può non essere un difetto peraltro....

 

ma da quando esiste l'equazione 'user friendly'='fatto per utonti'?

Dal mio punto di vista user friendly sta a significare che una persona con un minimo di attenzione, utilizzando un minimo di intelligenza  (il che NON include cliccare avanti, avanti, accetto; quella non e' informatica, e' fare i muli. e i muli non sono contemplati e fortemente SCONSIGLIATI all'uso di qualsiasi linux, se non un pc intero), che abbia voglia di imparare  e documentarsi, ergo crescere in senso di accrescere la sua alfabetizzazione informatica, puo' fare ; ottenendone anche soddisfazione personale.

Se una persona contempla l'uso di un pc come un click click o non ha voglia di imparare, gli sconsiglio di usare qualsiasi pc, non gentoo.

JM2C.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io rispetto tutti i punti di vista e sono daccordo anche io che ci sono cose più complesse nel mondo che installare una gentoo

Guardando alla realtà però bisogna anche scendere dall'olimpo e accorgersi che la maggior parte della gente non ha la minima idea di cosa sia una partizione, un terminale etc... e che la maggior parte dei comandi della guida verrebbero copiati certosinamente senza capire assolutamente nulla del loro significato (tanto che spesso molte persone postano un fstab senza specificate la partizione di boot e root ma intonso come lo trovi appena scompattato lo stage....)

Quello che è la "conoscenza minima", e quindi anche il termine di riferimento per il significato di "user friendly" (ovvero l'utente medio col quale devi essere "amichevole"), si valuta prendendo la conoscenza media della gente comune. Affermare che tutti sarebbero in grado di installare una gentoo mi pare assolutamente inverosimile, affermare che una percentuale significativa degli utenti di computer sarebbe in grado di farlo mi sembra altrettando improbabile.... traetene le vostre conclusioni

Vorrei anche fare presente che non stiamo discutendo del sesso degli angeli, perchè l'utente medio è un qualcosa di definibile e di concreto; l'unica cosa su cui c'è discussione è l'isieme statistico su cui si calcola la media. Secondo me la media va calcolata su tutti gli utenti di computer, e allora penso che le mie valutazioni non siano così campate in aria. Se la media viene fatta su un insieme diverso allora si può tirare fuori anche che gentoo è la distribuzione più semplice del mondo (se la fai sugli "utenti del forum gentoo" probabilmente è così) ma sarebbe realistico?

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Se una persona contempla l'uso di un pc come un click click o non ha voglia di imparare, gli sconsiglio di usare qualsiasi pc, non gentoo. 

 

Questo è un discorso annoso e pieno di contraddizioni. In un mondo perfetto potrei darti qualche ragione, purtroppo non sempre abbiamo scelta sugli strumenti che ci è concesso utilizzare.

Aggiungo anche che essendo il pc uno strumento si presta ad essere utilizzato. Punto. Per usare un pennello non bisogna essere Picasso tutti quanti, idem per il pc.

Grazie a tutta una serie di innovazioni degli ultimi 10 anni (se positive o meno lo lascio valutare a voi) si è cercato di avvicinare uno strumento fondamentale come il pc alla più larga vase di utenti possibile (e windows a qualche merito in questo campo, anche se "interessato", concediamoglielo). Tale operazione comporta forzatamente una diminuzione del livello medio dell'utente di computer e qualche disagio nel breve termine (tra una ventina d'anni gli ignoranti totali saranno molti meno). La mia posizione è quella di pazientare e continuare ad apprezzare i non pochi vantaggi che una base allargata di utenti comporta (maggiore comunicazione, presa di coscienza, maggiore accesso alle fonti di informatizzazione, spero anche maggiore democraticizzazione dell'accesso a risorse e notizie)

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma da quando esiste l'equazione 'user friendly'='fatto per utonti'?
> 
> 

 

da quando e' nato Windoze!

Win2k e' installabile da molti user con poca esperienza.

Gentoo no! Swap? Hd di di di che? ext3? se l'e'?

Hai il sata? libsata? ehhhhh?  :Laughing: 

Gentoo e' per l'utente con un minimo di esperienza e voglia di "sbattersi".

I vantaggi poi sono innegabili.... ma non si puo' dire che sia semplice.

(stranamente per l'utente skilled e' molto + comoda di tutte le altre  :Very Happy: )

----------

## otaku

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Guardando alla realtà però bisogna anche scendere dall'olimpo e accorgersi che la maggior parte della gente non ha la minima idea di cosa sia una partizione, un terminale etc... e che la maggior parte dei comandi della guida verrebbero copiati certosinamente senza capire assolutamente nulla del loro significato (tanto che spesso molte persone postano un fstab senza specificate la partizione di boot e root ma intonso come lo trovi appena scompattato lo stage....)

 

aimè hai fin troppa ragione  :Rolling Eyes:  l'utente medio non ha voglia di passare una settimana a capire cosa c'è che non va... l'utente medio vuole cliccare su Applica e ok, in altre parole tutto e subito.

PS. Basti pensare che comunque fuori da questi ambienti, vengo considerato come un genio dell'informatica  :Wink:  quando bene o male ho le conoscienze di un utente medio come forse lo intende fonderiadigitale

----------

## xchris

 *otaku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Basti pensare che comunque fuori da questi ambienti, vengo considerato come un genio dell'informatica  quando bene o male ho le conoscienze di un utente medio come forse lo intende fonderiadigitale

 

questo e' il punto-chiave!

chi frequenta questo forum non e' l'ut[o|e]nte tipo!

ciao

----------

## realthing

Sono pienamente d'accordo con Cazzantonio. Definire l'installazione di Gentoo user-friendly non è corretto. L'utente medio usa il computer come mezzo. Per lavoro, o per vederci le foto o per prenotare le vacanze su internet. E' sempre un mezzo. Come un auto. Ho il diritto di poter usare un auto senza saper cambiare le candele. Se si rompe pago il meccanico. Stessa  cosa per i PC. La maggior parte della gente non solo non saprebbe installare gentoo, ma non sa nemmeno cosa sia un HD o una CPU. 

@ Cazzantonio:

la tua osservazione a Koma sui "punti di vista" mi pare eccessivamente puntigliosa. Non è stato nè offensivo nè arrogante. Tu hai un punto di vista. Mi pare sia mia piena liberta "trovarlo" sbagliato.  L'espressione stessa "trovare sbagliato" sottointende un altro punto di vista personale, non un giudizio assoluto. 

Faccio questa osservazione perchè penso che se si sta a badare e a prendersela ogni volta che qualcuno "trova sabgliato" un nostrio pensiero.... diventa impossibile il dialogo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *realthing wrote:*   

> @ Cazzantonio:
> 
> la tua osservazione a Koma sui "punti di vista" mi pare eccessivamente puntigliosa. 

 

Forse hai ragione... a titolo di giustificazione voglio dire che oggi sono a casa (avevo un'appuntamento molto importante) perchè il blocco delle auto non mi permette di prendere la macchina, piove e tentando di rischiare la vita in moto (gomme slick) mi è cascata dal cavalletto (causa pioggia) davanti al garage.... insomma ho le palle che mi girano a mille1   :Twisted Evil: 

Scusa Koma   :Embarassed: 

P.S. l'avevo letta come un'affermazione assoluta... non avevo visto il "trovo"   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## koma

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa Koma  
> 
> P.S. l'avevo letta come un'affermazione assoluta... non avevo visto il "trovo"   

   :Very Happy:   NP

----------

## realthing

Non so nemmeno io perchè mi è venuto in mente di farti notare lo cosa.... boh? Era lì e mi è venuto spontaneo.

Cmq....  no problem, anzi!!  Stimo molto le persone che sanno dire "forse ho sbagliato"   :Smile: 

----------

## PXL

bah.. secondo mé definire l'installazione di gentoo user-friendly é molto pericoloso... che cosa significa user friendly? che posso trovare manuali e documentazione di ogni tipo? non mi sembra, altrimenti anche photoshop potrebbe essere considerato user-friendly.. eppure non ho ancora incontrato nessuno che mi ha detto che photoshop sia un programma "facile".

non capisco cosa abbia di sbagliato la politica di installazioni "avanti->clic->applica->ecc...ecc.." credo che tutti noi abbiamo qualche scriptino da qualche parte che ci facilita i lavori, e ci permette di evitare 32'342 comandi per fare qualcosa, l'idea o lo scopo alla fine é lo stesso... 

secondo me... quei tipi di installazioni a clic e avanti é molto più facile... é più intuitivo... perché non ci devo arrivare con dei manuali o con delle nozioni del mestiere...  

cosa poi stia dietro all'installazione, se il programma é valido oppure no non c'entra in questo caso... ma di sicuro é eseguibile da "quasi" tutti... e di conseguenza secondo me lo si può definire user-friendly... 

tutto questo IMHO ovviamente =)

saluti PXL

----------

## Simbul

La definizione su wikipedia mi sembra piuttosto calzante. Purtroppo, al di là dei discorsi un po' idealistici, user friendly vuol dire proprio a prova di utonto...

 *Quote:*   

> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo
> 
> Gentoo è una metadistribuzione GNU/Linux molto veloce ed ordinata, nota per preferire la compilazione all'installazione da eseguibili precompilati. Viene chiamata metadistribuzione in quanto si tratta sostanzialmente di un sistema di installazione di pacchetti, portage, che si presta all'utilizzo anche su sistemi operativi diversi da GNU/Linux, come ad esempio *BSD e Mac OS X.
> 
> La sua installazione è poco user friendly. ma la documentazione è ottima e il forum molto efficiente nel fornire aiuto e supporto

 

----------

## cloc3

Secondo me non ha senso chiedersi se la terminologia usata abbia o meno un contenuto di verità. La Comunità di Gentoo ha il diritto di eccepire l'inopportunità dell'espressione e di suggerire una correzione.

Per esempio:

"L'installazione richiede impegno ed attenzione, ma può essere realizzata correttamente dagli utenti, anche appoggiandosi all'ottima documentazione e al sostegno di un forum particolarmente vivo ed efficente."

O anche qualcosa di meglio, se vi pare. E' compito dei responsabili segnalare il problema.

----------

## Cazzantonio

quella definizione è già stata cambiata dalla precedente 

Chi se la sente può cambiarla in una definizione migliore se crede (è così che funziona no?)

Se volgiamo fare le cose nel modo migliore allora facciamola scrivere da uno che sappia scrivere bene...

----------

## neryo

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo

----------

## prada

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo è una metadistribuzione GNU/Linux molto veloce ed ordinata, nota per preferire la compilazione all'installazione da eseguibili precompilati.
> 
> Gentoo è una specie di piccolo e veloce pinguino, la sua pronuncia è "gen-too" (la "g" in "gentoo" è morbida come in "gentile"). Il nome scientifico della specie è Pygoscelis papua, mentre il soprannome Gentoo gli è stato dato dagli abitanti delle isole Falkland/Malvinas.

 

Pinguino veloce ---> distro veloce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lestaat

E ditemi che non è fica sta frase

 *Quote:*   

> La sua installazione è poco user friendly ma la documentazione è ottima e il forum molto efficiente nel fornire aiuto e supporto, inoltre è previsto il rilascio di un installer grafico, ancora allo stato di beta, per la versione 2005.1.

 

il forum  :Smile: 

di la verità fedeli...lo hai scritto tu l'articolo sul wiki  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Ma lol avete scovato l'articolo! ahhaa  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Il nome scientifico della specie è Pygoscelis papua, mentre il soprannome Gentoo gli è stato dato dagli abitanti delle isole Falkland/Malvinas.

 

Questo l'ho aggiunto io... non sapevo che fare all'epoca  :Laughing: 

```
(corr) (prec)  04:20, Feb 5, 2005 Silian87 m
```

asd

----------

## X-Drum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-281795-highlight-wikipedia.html

----------

## neryo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-281795-highlight-wikipedia.html

 

scusate non immaginavo fosse gia' presente.. forse era meglio che cercavo! Cmq ho gia' letto la discussione del 3d postato da X-Drum e forse sarebbe meglio non riperterla.. quindi forse e' giusto se un mod fa' il merge o chiude il 3d!   :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Cmq ho gia' letto la discussione del 3d postato da X-Drum e forse sarebbe meglio non riperterla.. quindi forse e' giusto se un mod fa' il merge o chiude il 3d!  

 

Procedo  :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

Da questa pagina:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Linux

Salta fuori questo:

 *Quote:*   

> # Gentoo - Distribuzione che permette di compilare i pacchetti al momento dell'installazione, rendendo gli eseguibili ottimizzati per l'architettura specifica. Deriva da Debian e implementa un sistema di porting derivato da *BSD. È molto difficile da installare, anche se provvista di un'ottima documentazione.

 

Ma "Derivata da Debian"   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  !!!!!!!!   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Question: 

Sono io che sono straignorante oppure c'e' un errore molto big? 

Please answer   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

OMG, allucinante... da quando mai gentoo deriva da debian?   :Shocked: 

Io direi di sostituire con:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo - Distribuzione che permette di compilare i pacchetti al momento dell'installazione, rendendo gli eseguibili ottimizzati per l'architettura specifica. Implementa un sistema di porting derivato da *BSD. Richiede una complessa procedura d'installazione, anche se è provvista di un'ottima documentazione.

 

//EDIT

Penso che tutto sia dovuto a

 *Quote:*   

> It all began with Extra Time. Time to explore, Time to discover, Time to experiment. That's how the creator of Gentoo, Daniel Robbins stepped into the world of Linux. He started with Debian Linux, setup a couple of applications, learnt the ins & outs of Linux and as most Linux users do, tried out a couple of distributions and settled to help out with a distro called Stampede Linux. Soon he was into Stampede development and working on their package management system. After a period of time and due to certain issues, he moved on and decided that he would create his own distribution.

  Tratto da http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml

Ma mi sembra OLTREMODO ECCESSIVO appigliarsi a questo per dire che deriva da debian   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Gentoo non è detivata da quel... coso   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Ho corretto la pagina come suggerito da lavish   :Wink:  .

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ho fatto un po' di chiarezza: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Linux#Distribuzioni_pi.C3.B9_diffuse

che dite, troppo prolisso?  :Very Happy: 

//Edit: mi sa che abbiamo editato assieme Silian

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> troppo prolisso?

 

Decisamente... non mi pare giusto passare da un estremo all'altro... 

Io prima non avevo modificato direttamente proprio per evitare 20000 edit e proporne uno serio che andasse bene per tutti... infatti voleva solo essere uno spunto di discussione

 :Wink: 

//EDIT fra le altre ci sono anche errori grammaticali... "noncommerciale" "compilazionepermette"  ...

Io proporrei di sistemare la versione originaria, oppure quella che avevo proposto io (non per manie di protagonismo, sia ben inteso)

----------

## silian87

credo che vada bene, anche se forse e' un pochigno lunghino   :Smile:  , la mi sembrava che c'erano descrizioni piu' sintetiche, e quelle approfondite erano dentro ai link (anche slack cmq e' tanto lunga...).

Cmq va bene cosi' credo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ho fatto un po' di chiarezza: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Linux#Distribuzioni_pi.C3.B9_diffuse
> 
> che dite, troppo prolisso? 
> 
> //Edit: mi sa che abbiamo editato assieme Silian

 

ho corretto qualche errore (tipo parole attaccate o ripetute) ed ho modificato la forma.

ciao[/glep]

----------

## neryo

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   ho fatto un po' di chiarezza: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Linux#Distribuzioni_pi.C3.B9_diffuse
> 
> che dite, troppo prolisso? 
> 
> //Edit: mi sa che abbiamo editato assieme Silian 
> ...

 

ci sarebbe anche da correggere distribuzione in metadistribuzione come poi viene scritto nella descrizione completa..

EDIT:

infatti gentoo non dovrebbe neanche comparire in distribuzioni.. magari si lascia ma si specifica!

 *Quote:*   

> Una distribuzione GNU/Linux è una versione del sistema operativo GNU/Linux compilata da una persona o da un'azienda, in modo che la sua configurazione e il tipo di software incluso siano adatti alle esigenze di uno specifico tipo di utenza.

 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh ci si lavora su, non c'è problema.

Ho cambiato distribuzione in metadistribuzione.

La forma che ha assunto ora, modificata in parte da comio, ipotizzo, a me piace assai e rende giustizia alla nosta "amata"

----------

## lavish

7 righe di decrizione mentre le altre ne hanno 1 o 2... quella più lunga e slackware che ne ha 3...

----------

## silian87

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 7 righe di decrizione mentre le altre ne hanno 1 o 2... quella più lunga e slackware che ne ha 3...

 

Devo dire la verita'... effettivamente non credo vada bene cosi'... forse e' il caso di fare un sondaggio a questo punto se non ci accordiamo cosi' alla buona :-/

----------

## neryo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   7 righe di decrizione mentre le altre ne hanno 1 o 2... quella più lunga e slackware che ne ha 3... 
> 
> Devo dire la verita'... effettivamente non credo vada bene cosi'... forse e' il caso di fare un sondaggio a questo punto se non ci accordiamo cosi' alla buona :-/

 

invece di un sondaggio secondo me sarebbe piu' opportuno postare la propria sintesi qui.. e poi si discute e si vota su quelle postate..

----------

## lavish

La mia:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo - Distribuzione basata sui sorgenti che permette di ottimizzare e rendere estremamente flessibile il sistema. Implementa un sistema di porting derivato da *BSD. Richiede una complessa procedura d'installazione, ma è provvista di un'ottima documentazione e una splendida comunità.
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy: 

[EDIT]

il "flessibile possibile" fa semplicemente schifo

[EDIT]

Sistemato quell'obrobrio

----------

## silian87

Propongo la mia versione lavish based   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo - Distribuzione basata sui sorgenti che permette di ottimizzare e rendere quanto più flessibile si voglia il sistema. Implementa un sistema di porting derivato da *BSD. Richiede una complessa procedura d'installazione, ma è provvista di un'ottima documentazione e di una buona comunità. 

 

La nostra comunita' e' senza dubbio "splendida", ma su ujna descrizione oggettiva non ci metterei mai quell'aggesttivo...   :Confused: 

Che ne dite?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> La nostra comunita' e' senza dubbio "splendida", ma su ujna descrizione oggettiva non ci metterei mai quell'aggesttivo...  
> 
> Che ne dite? 

 

Ma buona come gusto?  :Razz: 

Eheh, hai ragione, ma nemmeno "buona" è adatto... direi "comunità molto disponibile"

----------

## silian87

Ok... che ne dite:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo - Distribuzione basata sui sorgenti che permette di ottimizzare e rendere quanto più flessibile si voglia il sistema. Implementa un sistema di porting derivato da *BSD. Richiede una complessa procedura d'installazione, ma è provvista di un'ottima documentazione e di una comunità molto disponibile.

 

Mettiamo questa?

----------

## Sasdo

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo - Metadistribuzione basata sui sorgenti che permette di ottimizzare e rendere quanto più flessibile si voglia il sistema. Implementa un sistema di porting derivato da *BSD. Richiede una complessa procedura d'installazione, ma è provvista di un'ottima documentazione e di una comunità molto disponibile.

 

Giusto per mettere i puntini sulle o.

----------

## lavish

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Giusto per mettere i puntini sulle o.

 

Secondo me è meglio "Distribuzione basata sui sorgenti" al posto di "metadistribuzione basata sui sorgenti" in quanto la prima definizione non è errata e comprende la seconda. Inoltre, il termine "metadistribuzione" potrebbe confondere qualcuno. Qui si deve dare una brevissima descrizione in fondo...

----------

## silian87

Si beh non e' che ne dobbiamo fare una questione internazionale di massima priorita'   :Laughing:  . Troviamo una cacchio di definizione decente e mettiamocela.

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   Giusto per mettere i puntini sulle o. 
> 
> Secondo me è meglio "Distribuzione basata sui sorgenti" al posto di "metadistribuzione basata sui sorgenti" in quanto la prima definizione non è errata e comprende la seconda. Inoltre, il termine "metadistribuzione" potrebbe confondere qualcuno. Qui si deve dare una brevissima descrizione in fondo...

 

io voto per quella ritoccata da Sasdo...   :Very Happy:  in ogni caso anche se mettete quella con distribuzione mi va bene lo stesso.. tanto poi il mistero viene chiarito nella descrizione completa...   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Beh sentite... intanto ho messo cosi':

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo - Gentoo - Distribuzione basata sui sorgenti che permette di ottimizzare e rendere quanto più flessibile si voglia il sistema. Implementa un sistema di porting derivato da *BSD. Richiede una complessa procedura d'installazione, ma è provvista di un'ottima documentazione e di una comunità molto disponibile.

 

Se non vi va bene ne parliamo ancora   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Quote:*   

> rendere quanto più flessibile si voglia il sistema

 

Non mi piace per niente... estremamente flessibile secondo me è meglio   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   rendere quanto più flessibile si voglia il sistema 
> 
> Non mi piace per niente... estremamente flessibile secondo me è meglio   

 

Fatto:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo - Gentoo - Distribuzione basata sui sorgenti che permette di ottimizzare e rendere estremamente flessibile il sistema. Implementa un sistema di porting derivato da *BSD. Richiede una complessa procedura d'installazione, ma è provvista di un'ottima documentazione e di una comunità molto disponibile.

 

Giuro lavish che se ti lamenti ancora vengo la con un cd di installazione di windows XP tagliente!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Perchè si continua a dire che installare gentoo è complesso difficile, etc etc? non è vero: se uno sà leggere, gentoo la può installare.

A furia di scrivere che è difficile guardate che succede 

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Perchè si continua a dire che installare gentoo è complesso difficile, etc etc? non è vero: se uno sà leggere gentoo la può installare.

 

Appunto! Complesso non significa difficile  :Wink: 

L'installazione di gentoo prevede un setup della macchina commandline e poco automatizzato. Se la si paragona ad anaconda o al sarge-installer, l'installazione risulta per forza di cose complessa.. ma ripeto, non difficile.

----------

## federico

Io penso che l'installazione sia complessa, nel senso che non e' lineare come un punta e clicca di redhat, anche se tutto sommato e' affrontabile da quasi tutti se si ha la buona volonta' di seguire l'installazione (si, ho dei niubbi che sono riusciti a installarla)

Leggendo la definizione "distro basata sui sorgenti" secondo me non significa molto. C'e' qualche distro che non e' nata dai sorgenti?

Il punto cruciare e' che i pacchetti di installazione sono i sorgenti stessi, e non qualcosa di precompilato. Io scriverei quacosa come distro flessibile il cui sistema di pacchetti di installazione si basa sull'installazione dei programmi direttamente dai loro sorgenti e nn da pacchetti precompilati

----------

## prada

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Giuro lavish che se ti lamenti ancora vengo la con un cd di installazione di windows XP tagliente!  

 

che giusto   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *prada wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   
> 
> Giuro lavish che se ti lamenti ancora vengo la con un cd di installazione di windows XP tagliente!   
> 
> che giusto  

 

Scusatemi se  cerco di fare le cose per bene eh  :Razz: 

----------

## prada

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *prada wrote:*    *silian87 wrote:*   
> 
> Giuro lavish che se ti lamenti ancora vengo la con un cd di installazione di windows XP tagliente!   
> 
> che giusto   
> ...

 

lavish, non mi fraintendere, mi ha colpito il commento di silian e basta.. non avevo mai pensato di dire cosi a una persona, per quanto riguarda le tue considerazioni sono d'accordo su tutte.. Adesso magari cambio residenza pero, i cd microsoft mi fanno paura..

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Appunto! Complesso non significa difficile 
> 
> L'installazione di gentoo prevede un setup della macchina commandline e poco automatizzato. Se la si paragona ad anaconda o al sarge-installer, l'installazione risulta per forza di cose complessa.. ma ripeto, non difficile.

 

Beh, allora forse sarebbe meglio "complessa se paragonata ad anaconda".

Eppoi volete mettere la semplicitiá di dare consigli a un utente con problemi che usa la linea di comando rispetto a strane formule del tipo "quando arrivi in una videata dal titolo <<partizioni>> seleziona il bottone con sopra disegnato..."

In ogni caso arriverá anche l'installer grafico a rendere le cose "meno complesse"  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *prada wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso magari cambio residenza pero, i cd microsoft mi fanno paura..

 

Non servira'   :Twisted Evil: 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusatemi se cerco di fare le cose per bene eh 
> 
> 

 

We calma! Non lo metto in dubbio, dicevo solo che imho e' un po' esagerato tutto sto discutere, l'importante e' che non figuri piu' come una distro derivata da debian; i virtuosismi della lingua li lascio ai fedeli del vocabolario della crusca   :Laughing:  .

----------

## lavish

Dai sillian, scherzavo figurati ihihih  :Razz: 

@ randomaze : ok, concordo che il termine "complesso" possa assumere vari significati, ma cercando di immedesimarmi in un utente "medio" di linux penso che possa essere appropriato... ora, non voglio dire che "complesso = tutto cio` che non idiot proof" però...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Quando arriverà l'installer grafico "di serie" sarà un altro discorso, ma anche lì, è da vedere  :Wink: 

My opinion ovviamente  :Wink: 

----------

